# 1970 GTO Reproduction Body Parts



## MHOpus (Jul 13, 2009)

I am finally pulling the old Goat out of the storage unit after 18 years and finding some of the body parts are a little worse than I had thought. I have Four questions that I hope some one can answer who has actually used or experienced. I would like to know if the replacement front 70 fenders are good quality and do they line up properly or any issues? Secondly the rear deck lid replacement that runs about $400.00 same questions, quality and issues? Third, I read a couple posts but could not track down the information about drilling holes in the rear decklid for the spoiler. Is there a template or does someone actually has the document or hard data that can send to me or send me the correct link to find? Lastly has any one with a 70 A/C car installed one of the replacement Core Supports and had any issues at all with the 4 row radiator installation and were ther any mods that had to be made? Thank you for any info you can provide. I hope I can get responses from 70 GTO owners that have actually purchased these parts and used them on their cars and not sales people pumping up their companies products. Thank you, Jay


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont have experience with those exact pieces but i do have tons of experience with reproduction (aftermarket) parts. they rarely if ever are equal quality to the new originals. that being said they are much better than rotten or damaged originals. you cant expect to just bolt them on and walk away with a smile. generally there will be some "tweaking" required.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

MHOpus said:


> I am finally pulling the old Goat out of the storage unit after 18 years and finding some of the body parts are a little worse than I had thought. I have Four questions that I hope some one can answer who has actually used or experienced. I would like to know if the replacement front 70 fenders are good quality and do they line up properly or any issues? Secondly the rear deck lid replacement that runs about $400.00 same questions, quality and issues? Third, I read a couple posts but could not track down the information about drilling holes in the rear decklid for the spoiler. Is there a template or does someone actually has the document or hard data that can send to me or send me the correct link to find? Lastly has any one with a 70 A/C car installed one of the replacement Core Supports and had any issues at all with the 4 row radiator installation and were ther any mods that had to be made? Thank you for any info you can provide. I hope I can get responses from 70 GTO owners that have actually purchased these parts and used them on their cars and not sales people pumping up thair companies products. Thank you, Jay


i have a 70 also and i know for a fact,whoever did the car over used aftermarket fenders and the lines are pretty good.also ,i have a 4 core radiator and i didn't see any modifications.the rear spoiler was also added,i could take some pictures and post them tomorrow if it will help in any way.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I just ordered a new trunk lid for my 71. I am very happy with the quality and look of it. And like said before, it's much better than an original that has more bondo than metal. I got it along with a few other things off ebay, so i consolidated shipping with the vendor.


----------

